

In 2nd Look, Few Savings From Digital Health Records - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/11/business/electronic-records-systems-have-not-reduced-health-costs-report-says.html?hp

======
ceworthington
I'm not sure why anyone thought getting a bunch of Fortune 500 technology
companies invested in the status quo of health care spending would lead to
reduced costs.

